# ممكن نماذج شهادات خبره لذوي الاحتراف.....؟



## Vincci (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم .......

ممكن نماذج شهادات خبره لذوي الاحتراف.....؟

شكرا......................


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2008)

للرفع عسى ان نجد اجابة من المعنيين .

وشكرا جزيلا لتعاونكم .

البغدادي


----------



## عاشق السهر (2 يونيو 2009)

والله ياريت سرعة التفاعل لانه اخوك محتاج صيغ لشهادات خبرة ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يونيو 2009)

اخي هناك شهادات خبرة من معاهد معترف بها ، ومن المؤسسات التي عمل بها المهندس او الموظف، وهناك شهادات حضور لموضوع تخصصي،وهناك شهادات خبرة من معاهد تعليمية تخصصية مثلا في مجال اللحام او الضواغط . 
ارجو تحديد المطلوب اكثر دقة.


----------



## midoha (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو نموذج احترافي لشهادات الخبرة . و جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## محمدعبدالدايم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو نموذج احترافي لشهادات الخبرة ...............


----------



## mettwaly (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ..anafbs.. (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا محتاج جدا لنموذج شهادة الخبرة (نموذج شهادة خبرة لمهندس كهربائي) لتوضيح. 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mustapha119 (31 يناير 2010)

أريد نمودج جيد ومكتوب لشهادة عمل..................وسأكون ممنون


----------



## mustapha119 (31 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورون جد"ا...................


----------



## mustapha119 (31 يناير 2010)

المنتدي جميل


----------



## mustapha119 (31 يناير 2010)

ججججججججججججججججججججمممممممممممممممممممممييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## mustapha119 (31 يناير 2010)

:12::77:


mustapha119 قال:


> ججججججججججججججججججججمممممممممممممممممممممييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## ليونيل (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## معتز الانصاري (13 مايو 2010)

لمن يهمه الامر

الموضوع/ شهادة خبره



تشهد ادارة شركة ....... بأن السيداسم الموظف) قد عمل لديها بوظيفة (مسمى الوظيفة) من تاريخ .....م الى تاريخ ........، وقد كان السيد ............ خلال فترة عمله لدينا يتميز بسرعة الاداء وانجاز المهام الموكله له بكل امانه واتقان، وكان متعاونا مع زملائه ويعمل ضمن روح الفريق الواحد.
لقد كانت وظيفة السيد (اسم الموظف) تتلخص بــ ....................
وقد استقال السيد (اسم الموظف) في تاريخ ............. بسبب ............، وتم اعطاءه هذه الشهادة بناء على طلبه.

ونتمنى له دوام التوفيق والابداع في كل سيرته المهنية

وتقبلوا فائق الشكر والاحترام





















Certificate of Service


This is to certify that Mr.: ............................. worked for this company (...............................) in the capacity of " ..................................... " for a period between .................................

During his service at this company, Mr. .............................. has proved to be efficient, punctual and hardworking and has performed all tasks assigned to him to the best of our satisfaction.

We strongly recommend his employment wherever he applies for a position.

This certificate has been issued to him upon his request.



Amman, Date.
Personnel Manager
So and So Company


----------



## meshmesh82 (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ali yagoub (16 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلممممموووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابو خشب (28 يناير 2011)

شكرا......................[/quote]


----------



## كرم الحمداني (29 يناير 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## engmmagdy (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

